# Food in UK



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi all,

i am considering what brand of food to eventually feed my pup. I would want a mix of dry and wet food and have done some research, but there is never enough advice. What brand/food do you feed your dog in the UK?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This website is superb for checking out food AllAboutDogFood.co.uk

My cockapoo is a nightmare for food as she has IBD/pancreatitis but my collie/lab has naturediet or forthglade as wet and a variety of different kibbles


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Ooh thank you! I will have a look!


----------

